# Boost issue



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have an 01 S4 6 speed chipped. When accelerating the boost spikes at 19-20psi and then dumps to around 10. It will build back up and do it again. No codes. Any Ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Boost issue (FLYGTI216)*

Check your diverter valves, tighten all your hoses, and especially your throttle body boot. Boost is going somewhere- there is a leak. 
Perhaps one of your diverter valves isn't holding ? There are cheap - just replace them anyway. If you can't find the leak then check online articles on how to pressurize the system to listen for the leaks. Hope this helps.


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Boost issue (temagnus2004)*

Thanks I have 2 007 dv's the boot was loost last week but I tightened it back up. I am going to go though and recheck all my connections this week. Thanks


----------



## xKETCHuPx (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Boost issue (FLYGTI216)*

AWE Tuning has a pressure tester tool if u need one or cant make one yourself.... also my stock turbo's were doing something to the same effect a month before they blew.... it would spike 19 then drop to 12 and go back to 19.. might not be whats wrong with urs, just shootin the snit


----------

